# Sebastian state park Blues



## Thwarptide (Nov 23, 2019)

3 miles north of Sebastian Inlet. Cut baits and sand fleas producing some whiteing and small cats, but very few. Apparently blues weren't interested in any of these baits either. 
But cut and live baits are boring to me. It's me, I know but I don't like sitting around waiting for things to happen. I prefer to make em happen. 
I had 3 good hits, just couldn't hook em up. 1 good hook up but the blue managed to wiggle free. 
Then this big fella hammered the pencil popper. He was quite voracious. When they made him, they forgot to put in the quit! Drag was set for a good 15lbs (max 26) and I saw no need to add more. He used it more than 3x during the 4 minute fight till he finally found his quit. 
Real nice blue.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Sebastian is a hell of a place.


----------



## Thwarptide (Nov 23, 2019)

Good fishing, but the last hurricane ruined the beaches so bad that the state appropriated 13 million $ just to restore 12 miles of beach from the inlet, north.


----------

